# Lots of problems after long time without update



## damfreebsd (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, I didn't use FreeBSD for a long time, about 6 months. Today I decided to update all packages and had some problems. I can't install qbittorrent, when doing `sudo pkg install` it say package broken, and I have no sound in Firefox. 
Any help? 
Best regards!!


----------



## damfreebsd (Oct 10, 2016)

I solved the sound problem in Firefox, it was pulseaudio. I selected only alsa in the text menu and now the sound works. I don't know how to solve the qbitttorrent problem.


----------



## Remington (Oct 10, 2016)

Updating individual packages usually can cause problems especially if it hasn't been updated for a long time.  It's best to uninstall and reinstall the main package like qbittorrent as updated qbittorrent will get all the required packages for it to work correctly.

After you perform the updates, you can run `pkg autoremove` to delete orphaned packages.


----------



## damfreebsd (Oct 10, 2016)

That's what I did, I uninstalled qbittorrent and tried to install it again but after `sudo make install` it says broken package. Is there any way to install a previous version of qbittorrent? I came from ArchLinux and Funtoo Linux. In Funtoo I can mask packages and install other versions of the same package. Any way I can do something like that with FreeBSD?


----------



## Remington (Oct 11, 2016)

Have you tried doing it as `su` instead of `sudo`?

What error messages are you getting?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2016)

The code itself has a problem and needs to be fixed upstream:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/net-p2p/qbittorrent/Makefile?revision=422243&view=markup

I would suggest trying a different bittorrent client for the time being.


----------

